# DECA install finished: No Internet



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Just had a SWM/MRV/DECA install. Everything went ok except the DECA at my router continues to blink orange for Clink and the network one is blank. None of my receivers pass the internet connection anymore. I can not download from ON Demand.

This line had been run to my basement near the router in the past. I thought that it would be very simple since it was there but they couldn't get it to work.

They finally left and were quite annoyed and exasperated with the whole experience. They blamed it on my router, FIOS and everything else.

My networked receivers were all internet connected pre install with CAT 5. 

The 18 PI is connected at the router. The line is run to the 8 port splitter connected to a SWMLNB. There are no filters in use.

I wonder what the problem is. What can I do now?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Just had a SWM/MRV/DECA install. Everything went ok except the DECA at my router continues to blink orange for Clink and the network one is blank. None of my receivers pass the internet connection anymore. I can not download from ON Demand.
> 
> This line had been run to my basement near the router in the past. I thought that it would be very simple since it was there but they couldn't get it to work.
> 
> ...


Try a different patch cable at the router.

Try a different DECA at the router.

Try a different coax from the networked DECA to the splitter.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I just just resnapped in the CAT 5 connection between the DECA and the router and that caused the network light to become faintly orange as well. I also plugged the PI into a surge protector instead of the wall but that had no effect.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Just had a SWM/MRV/DECA install. Everything went ok except the DECA at my router continues to blink orange for Clink and the network one is blank. None of my receivers pass the internet connection anymore. I can not download from ON Demand.
> 
> This line had been run to my basement near the router in the past. I thought that it would be very simple since it was there but they couldn't get it to work.
> 
> ...


I would think there's only a couple of possibilities... the DECA is defective (and there haven't been reports of _that_), which you can prove/disprove by swapping it with one on a receiver or the coax doesn't really provide a solid connection to where you think it does (is there a receiver nearby that you can try _its_ coax?)


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Try a different patch cable at the router.
> 
> Try a different DECA at the router.
> 
> Try a different coax from the networked DECA to the splitter.


I tried another cable. They tried another DECA. What was strange as well is when they connected it to a coax supposedly not connected the splitter, it turned green. When they reconnected the correct one, it turned orange.

The coax run from the splitter goes from the flat roof, under the deck into the boiler room into the main part of the basement. I never had TV there but the line was run.

I woould try to split the coax somewhere and use a switch (located at a couple other receiver locations) but they didn't have a splitter.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I assume you power cycled the DECA adapter? How about your router?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Just had a SWM/MRV/DECA install. Everything went ok except the DECA at my router continues to blink orange for Clink and the network one is blank. None of my receivers pass the internet connection anymore. I can not download from ON Demand.
> 
> This line had been run to my basement near the router in the past. I thought that it would be very simple since it was there but they couldn't get it to work.
> 
> ...


Do you have two Power Inserters? There should be one for the SWiM and one for the broadband DECA.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> I would think there's only a couple of possibilities... the DECA is defective (and there haven't been reports of _that_), which you can prove/disprove by swapping it with one on a receiver or the coax doesn't really provide a solid connection to where you think it does (is there a receiver nearby that you can try _its_ coax?)


There's no receiver by the router itself. I have switches near a couple others as I mentioned. Does Radio Shack sell a splitter I could use?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Do you have two Power Inserters? There should be one for the SWiM and one for the broadband DECA.


Yeah, the SWIM PI is in the living room and the DECA one is in the basement with router.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

mikeny said:


> I tried another cable. They tried another DECA. What was strange as well is when they connected it to a coax supposedly not connected the splitter, it turned green. When they reconnected the correct one, it turned orange.
> 
> The coax run from the splitter goes from the flat roof, under the deck into the boiler room into the main part of the basement. I never had TV there but the line was run.
> 
> I woould try to split the coax somewhere and use a switch (located at a couple other receiver locations) but they didn't have a splitter.


Did you try another patch cable or coax cable?

So, it was green with another cable, but not the right cable?

Maybe try t o put new ends on the coax that is in use :shrug:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I assume you power cycled the DECA adapter? How about your router?


Many times each. The installers were grabbing my internet cable out of the router at one point. I lost the connection. They were totally overwhelmed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As suggested, the easiest check is to swap the DECA with one of your other ones to see if the DECA itself is defective.

- Merg


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Did you try another patch cable or coax cable?
> 
> So, it was green with another cable, but not the right cable?
> 
> Maybe try t o put new ends on the coax that is in use :shrug:


I don't know how to change the ends.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

The Merg said:


> As suggested, the easiest check is to swap the DECA with one of your other ones to see if the DECA itself is defective.
> 
> - Merg


They did try two.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you have any Band Stop Filters installed? I believe you should with your HR20's. I believe someone did mention an issue with their Internet the location of the Band Stop Filters before (or maybe it was an issue with 771 errors, I can't remember off-hand).

- Merg


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

mikeny said:


> There's no receiver by the router itself. I have switches near a couple others as I mentioned. Does Radio Shack sell a splitter I could use?


I don't think RS sells a suitable splitter (certainly not a DECA-certified splitter).

You could try moving a receiver to where the Broadband DECA is and see if it sees the satellite on the coax (it probably _won't_).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have multiple coax runs to the receiver locations or just a single coax?

If multiple, you could simply swap that second coax over to the port on the 8-way and put the DECA near your receiver.

If a single, you could pull the coax off of one of the receivers and at least test the PI + DECA to make sure it works with your other receivers. That will tell you if it's the coax that is bad or not.

Additionally, are the open outputs on the 8-way terminated or floating?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, one other test may be to power off the HR20-100 and see if everything else works with it off of the line. Some folks have had issues with the HR20-100 and it's not entirely clear why that is.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Do you have any Band Stop Filters installed? I believe you should with your HR20's. I believe someone did mention an issue with their Internet the location of the Band Stop Filters before (or maybe it was an issue with 771 errors, I can't remember off-hand).
> 
> - Merg


No the HR20-700 doesn't have one. My HR20-100 was replaced with an HR24.



dwcolvin said:


> I don't think RS sells a suitable splitter (certainly not a DECA-certified splitter).
> 
> You could try moving a receiver to where the Broadband DECA is and see if it sees the satellite on the coax (it probably _won't_).


Maybe I'll order one from Solid signal or something like that.



Doug Brott said:


> Do you have multiple coax runs to the receiver locations or just a single coax?
> 
> If multiple, you could simply swap that second coax over to the port on the 8-way and put the DECA near your receiver.
> 
> ...


I had multiple runs to 3 DVR spots but I believe only 1 line is connected from each of those spots now. I figured they had 4 lines connected at the splitter plus the one for the router. I don't know what they did with other ports on the splitter. I'll try to look in the daylight.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I had multiple runs to 3 DVR spots but I believe only 1 line is connected from each of those spots now. I figured they had 4 lines connected at the splitter plus the one for the router. I don't know what they did with other ports on the splitter. I'll try to look in the daylight.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions.


Ah, so not so easy to get to perhaps .. That does complicate it slightly.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeny said:


> No the HR20-700 doesn't have one. My HR20-100 was replaced with an HR24.
> 
> Maybe I'll order one from Solid signal or something like that.
> 
> ...


One thing you could try is a complete power down. First unplug power from all of your receivers, then the DECA PI, and finally the SWiM PI.

Power up the SWM PI and then the DECA PI and see if you get green lights. If you do get green lights, power the receivers up one by one to see if any of them are causing the problem.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it's working now!!

I changed switched to the other line in the double line that was run. 1 was for an old powered multiswitch. The other was supposed to be the active line to the SWM splitter. I thought we had switched back and forth previously but maybe not everything was inserted properly. 

I have green lights, passed the internet test on 1 DVR but curiously my on demand shows that I added to the queue still appear as paused. Previously with the orange lights it had failed saying that it couldn't access the internet.

Maybe I'll try a menu reset.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I think it's working now!!
> 
> I changed switched to the other line in the double line that was run. 1 was for an old powered multiswitch. The other was supposed to be the active line to the SWM splitter. I thought we had switched back and forth previously but maybe not everything was inserted properly.
> 
> ...


Cool. Now maybe the Yankees will come back and beat the Rays.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Cool. Now maybe the Yankees will come back and beat the Rays.


Right on.

DOD is working. I don't know if the reboot on that unit made a difference or not. I'm downloading a couple Ben 10 Alien Force episodes for my son on 2 different DVRs which is working. He lost a bunch giving up his R15 today and will be pleased to hear this.

I also reset my router to factory defaults by accidently reinerting the dc input into the 'reset' area.:blush: What ever happened to 'hold it for 5 seconds'? I had to do my whole config again. I'll do the port forwarding page another time.

I am glad everything is working.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

mikeny said:


> I think it's working now!!
> 
> I changed switched to the other line in the double line that was run. 1 was for an old powered multiswitch. The other was supposed to be the active line to the SWM splitter. I thought we had switched back and forth previously but maybe not everything was inserted properly.


Don't Techs have training in basic continuity testing? Jeesh 

Anyway, glad it's working.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

For future reference, the orange light on the DECA indicates it has a network connection, but a MUCH degraded level.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> For future reference, the orange light on the DECA indicates it has a network connection, but a MUCH degraded level.


LED not lit = bad
LED yellow = not right but somewhat working
LED green = Good


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I get _Internet Not Connected (13)_. DECA lights are all green. Router is *D-Link DIR-655*.

Has anyone with a DIR-655 gotten their DECA Internet to work?


----------

